# Stolt Stuart



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm looking to remake fellowship with engineers from wailing on Stolt Stuart in the early 70's. Is there any of you gentlemen out there?
Regards,
Tony


----------



## Peter Alic Moore (Jan 29, 2021)

TonyReynolds said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking to remake fellowship with engineers from wailing on Stolt Stuart in the early 70's. Is there any of you gentlemen out there?
> Regards,
> Tony


Hello Tony I was on the Stolt Stewart in the early 70`s We were based in Brazil with one trip up to Texus where we had several days as the ship was unloaded too quickly and the boilers became full of crud! 
Big Alf was 3rd Engineer Chris Potter was junier engineer and I was 4th engineer. Those are the only names I can remember.
Regards Peter Moore.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Peter Alic Moore said:


> Hello Tony I was on the Stolt Stewart in the early 70`s We were based in Brazil with one trip up to Texus where we had several days as the ship was unloaded too quickly and the boilers became full of crud!
> Big Alf was 3rd Engineer Chris Potter was junier engineer and I was 4th engineer. Those are the only names I can remember.
> Regards Peter Moore.


Hello Peter. How are you fairing all these years later? I hope you are well and managing to stay safe. I'm sorry I haven't answered your note sooner but I don't patrol the web that often - my kids (both well into their thirties now) think I am an entrenched dinosaur! Do you hear from any of the others at all? I kept in touch with Brian (the other Junior Eng) for some time but then his letters dried up; I don't know if he moved or what. I left the deep sea business after a "difficult" trip with CP Ships and ended up spending a lot of time on ferries, both at sea and in shore management. I retired early from the position of Project Manager where I had a hand in lots of bit and pieces. It was interesting to be involved with so much business across the shipping industry. Warm regards and thanks for the note.
Cheers Tony


----------



## Cynthia.g.graham (Mar 2, 2021)

Dear Tony I spent my holiday and five years of my life working on the International Transportaion of people from New Zealand to Australia and New Zealand to other Island’s around the world and can share some tales from the early days from


----------

